# My CCW calibers



## bg18566 (Apr 24, 2015)

In a state that does not have magazine restrictions, I prefer a full size or compact 9mm with 15-17 rounds. When I travel to magazine capacity restricted states/cities I go up in caliber.
That means a 7-10 round magazine in 45acp. Personal preference leaves out the 380, 40 cal etc. Also if our country goes complete stupid and imposes magazine restrictions I would rather have 10 rounds of 45acp than 10 rounds of 9mm. Just sayin.


----------

